# Rep power



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

There are some members who obviously give seriously good advice and are handsomely rewarded for it.

A member like Sailing Dog has posted nearly 42000 posts and has a rep power of 9.

The next post on the same thread has 76 posts and has a rep power of 9 as well.

That is awesome - that's an average of just 8 posts per rep point. Well done, I'll be looking out for those posts in future - they must be really worth reading.

SD, you're averaging only 4633 posts per rep point - you have some catching up to do.

Or is there some sort of system working here??


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

It used to be accumulated by post count but SN changed that years ago. Now? Who knows....


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Rep power seemed to correlate to the number of years on SN.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Huh. I had 3 rep points an hour ago, now i have 4. Is today 2 for 1 day or sumpin?


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I feel like a slacker. I haven't even sunk a boat in this decade. I demand parity! :laugher


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

It is a popularity contest as clearly some have made a lot of posts of no real value and others with the same rep have posted things of great value to the community 

They had to take away the ability to give negative rep because of the problems that caused when clicks of people disliked someone's different opine and ganged up to turn there rep -RED


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I want rep points!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Smack would be continually in the red, no?


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you click the little scales icon in the upper right of the post, next to Permalink, that is how you give someone rep power.....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm going for *-9*

That number and the little green squares are just bogus. Who knows what they really mean?

For example, do I really "have a spectacular aura about me"? Sounds like something you'd find in a stale fortune cookie.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> 1.For example, do I really "have a spectacular aura about me"?
> 2.Sounds like something you'd find in a stale fortune cookie.


1. You betcha!!!
2. If the cookie fits.......


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

AE28 said:


> 1. You betcha!!!
> 2. If the cookie fits.......


Heh-heh. Just ditch the "distinguished road" and follow my "spectacular aura" AE and you'll be fine.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Hey... I've given good advice at least once AND I've been beligerant and smart alec to boot.....I want some rep...


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

So is this where we post if we want people to boost our reps?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's not a slanted! they just forgot to kick my ratings up there with those that never post!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Gesh! all I got are two green squares and a numeral 5. No idea what it means? 
ah! Really cool? high five?


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't worry Boasun, you'll become famous soon enough.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

NCountry said:


> Hey... I've given good advice at least once AND I've been beligerant and smart alec to boot.....I want some rep...


Sent you some! Didn't see it change so it must take a few ata boys before you see your numbers increase.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Boasun said:


> Gesh! all I got are two green squares and a numeral 5. No idea what it means?
> ah! Really cool? high five?


So wait, we both have 2 squares. Mine's all about my spectacular aura and yours is about impending fame. How the hell do they figure this stuff out?


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

bljones said:


> Huh. I had 3 rep points an hour ago, now i have 4. Is today 2 for 1 day or sumpin?


Well, the system is probably a product of Canuck math like yours, bl .... how the heck do you figger a jump from 3 to 4 is double? Sheez, kids these days ....


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

i never paid any attention to the numbers & green squares. now i find they are supposed to mean something?


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Boosted as many reps as possible of people posting in this thread. Apparently there's a limit to what you can do in 24 hours.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Back at ya bro!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I gave yah some street cred, Smack! Get yah out of the red!


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

i thought they changed it so it was only post related. IIRC people used to start rep threads and just give each other bumps.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

We should see how high a rep we can get someone to.... I volunteer my profile for the experiment.....


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

Rep (Reputation) Power has only to do with the little 'scale' that's displayed in the top right hand corner of the post and whether or not someone clicks on it and Adds to your 'Rep Power'. You can be here for years and have 100,000 posts but until someone clicks on your Rep Power and rates you, you'll have no Rep Power.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

administrator said:


> Rep (Reputation) Power has only to do with the little 'scale' that's displayed in the top right hand corner of the post and whether or not someone clicks on it and Adds to your 'Rep Power'. You can be here for years and have 100,000 posts but until someone clicks on your Rep Power and rates you, you'll have no Rep Power.


quoted time to give a few "points" out

spread the wealth


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

administrator said:


> Rep (Reputation) Power has only to do with the little 'scale' that's displayed in the top right hand corner of the post and whether or not someone clicks on it and Adds to your 'Rep Power'. You can be here for years and have 100,000 posts but until someone clicks on your Rep Power and rates you, you'll have no Rep Power.


Can we really trust this person? With a rep power of 10, I'm suspicious. :laugher


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

I think there was also one point per xxx posts and one point per yy years or something like that in the past.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Allanbc said:


> Can we really trust this person? With a rep power of 10, I'm suspicious. :laugher


It says right up there that he has a disabled reputation.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Allanbc said:


> Can we really trust this person? With a rep power of 10, I'm suspicious. :laugher


You can trust me


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

administrator said:


> Rep (Reputation) Power has only to do with the little 'scale' that's displayed in the top right hand corner of the post and whether or not someone clicks on it and Adds to your 'Rep Power'. You can be here for years and have 100,000 posts but until someone clicks on your Rep Power and rates you, you'll have no Rep Power.


Okay. Sure. But what about those mysterious little green squares? WTH?

And bubb turned his all the way up to 11!!!!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Far better to examine the advice given, than to worry about "rep".


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

PBzeer said:


> Far better to examine the advice given, than to worry about "rep".


...Easy for an '11' to say!

Signed,
a mere '7'


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Faster said:


> ...Easy for an '11' to say!
> 
> Signed,
> a mere '7'


..and a "7" with only two green squares! What could you know?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

It is better to spout-off than to worry about "rep".

Signed,

4

(But with the same "spectacular aura" as Mr. 11)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Rep envy, how gauche.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> Rep envy, how gauche.


The last time anyone gave ME any rep was back in 2008! 

Sniff...*sniff*.. nobody loves me...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> The last time anyone gave ME any rep was back in 2008!
> 
> Sniff...*sniff*.. nobody loves me...


Maybe there's a reason for that...  BTW, to keep you from whining more, I just gave you some rep... :laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> I'm going for *-9*
> 
> That number and the little green squares are just bogus. Who knows what they really mean?
> 
> For example, do I really "have a spectacular aura about me"? Sounds like something you'd find in a stale fortune cookie.


I wouldn't go as far as "spectacular"! However, I have found many of your posts entertaining, and some of your questions provocative. I just wish you would change your damn glasses!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hartley18 said:


> The last time anyone gave ME any rep was back in 2008!
> 
> Sniff...*sniff*.. nobody loves me...


Bone thrown. Bask in your new power my good man.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

L124C said:


> I wouldn't go as far as "spectacular"! However, I have found many of your posts entertaining, and some of your questions provocative. I just wish you would change your damn glasses!


These ARE new glasses. It cost me an extra $250 to have them "designer busted".


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Hartley18 said:


> The last time anyone gave ME any rep was back in 2008!
> 
> Sniff...*sniff*.. nobody loves me...


Haha, done!

Subtle, very subtle, Hartley!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> These ARE new glasses. It cost me an extra $250 to have them "designer busted".


And here we thought all of the pirates where out on the water......


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

i passed out a little rep but only to those with 3 or lower, its just not fair all those higher rep people getting everything


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey, I'll sell my rep for $100 a point! (I'd make it a grand, but I'm not greedy)


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Easy way to build our rep points*



PBzeer said:


> Hey, I'll sell my rep for $100 a point! (I'd make it a grand, but I'm not greedy)


Like PBzeer, I, too, am not greedy. I'll hit the "scale" button of anyone who sends me $2. Send me a PM for PayPal details.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe Santa will bring some rep points to the Sailnet posters on his "nice" list ... if there are any ...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Maybe there's a reason for that...  BTW, to keep you from whining more, I just gave you some rep... :laugher :laugher :laugher





smackdaddy said:


> Bone thrown. Bask in your new power my good man.





SecondWindNC said:


> Haha, done!
> 
> Subtle, very subtle, Hartley!


Wow, thanks, guys!! What a nice bunch.. 

Oh, wait - SD was in there too isn't he?? I'll consider that a bribe.   :laugher


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Wow, thanks, guys!! What a nice bunch..
> 
> Oh, wait - SD was in there too isn't he?? I'll consider that a bribe.   :laugher


Yeah, I expected as much from a teredo worm farmer...


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Okay. Sure. But what about those mysterious little green squares? WTH?
> 
> And bubb turned his all the way up to 11!!!!


I wonder if they have something to do with post count.

Spreading more rep...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, that's enough you chuckleheads! I just bumped up to 5 and got a new little green square.

This is freakin' embarrassing!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Uh oh Smack, now ya gotta post respectable stuff to warrant that... The horror!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

CharlieCobra said:


> Uh oh Smack, now ya gotta post respectable stuff to warrant that... The horror!


Ain't gonna happen. I'll just be the living proof that the system is seriously flawed.

I just repped you sucka!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

smackdaddy's up to 5? What is the world coming to?!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Izzy1414 said:


> Well, the system is probably a product of Canuck math like yours, bl .... how the heck do you figger a jump from 3 to 4 is double? Sheez, kids these days ....


I get metric rep, measured with the current exchange rate on the dollar, and then the windchill factor is figured in.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh...hey bl. Yeah, I remember when I used to be a 4. 

NTTAWWT.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It's a Canadian 4, which beats a steers-and-queers-and-i-don't-see-you-wearin'-no-horns -Texas- small- lake 5.
NTTAWWTERIMI..


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Watch your hyphenation, mister.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Okay, that's enough you chuckleheads! I just bumped up to 5 and got a new little green square.
> 
> This is freakin' embarrassing!


Aw, come on guys and gals, I don't want Smack to have more rep power than me! :laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Allanbc said:


> Aw, come on guys and gals, I don't want Smack to have more rep power than me! :laugher


Eat my wake sucka!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow, this thread is still going.... It's like the Energizer bunny...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I think we need to see if we can bump Maine (Mr. Jewel in the Rough) up to 12. What's Jeff_H?

PS - Nevermind, I just checked one of my many pm scoldings from Jeff and saw HE IS A 12!! I think he might be the man. Do we have a 13?


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Eat my wake sucka!


Sorry but I don't sail on the lake any more. :laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Allanbc said:


> Sorry but I don't sail on the lake any more. :laugher


Touché Mr. 4.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

None of you have any cred around here....


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Smack, note that Mr. Burton has a red box. Might pay to ask him how he accomplished that.
if his answer is "lubrication failure," uh, ...just ignore it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

GBurton said:


> None of you have any cred around here....


G - I'd trade all my spectacular aura for one of those cool red boxes. That's just about as hip as it gets.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

Its easy - or used to be. Just disagree with certain individuals (who mostly don't frequent these parts anymore except for SD) and give as good as you get. This will result in many negative hits.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

GBurton said:


> Its easy - or used to be. Just disagree with certain individuals (who mostly don't frequent these parts anymore except for SD) and give as good as you get. This will result in many negative hits.


And all I got was the lousy Ban Stick. I like the red square better. It's very Frank Lloyd Wright (Who I often disagree with and tell him he's short. Makes him furious.).


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

I do like my red square. It reminds me that its better not to run in the pack 

The fact that I own a Westsail probably counts against me here as well


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

smackdaddy said:


> I'm going for *-9*
> 
> For example, do I really "have a spectacular aura about me"? Sounds like something you'd find in a stale fortune cookie.


Never a truer word was spoken. Now we all know that SD is not smacker and to delineate/delaminate perhaps, I shall now refer to smacker as SFC. Thanks mate, that'll stick.

PS, please stay away from the red buttons....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

GBurton said:


> I do like my red square. It reminds me that its better not to run in the pack
> 
> The fact that I own a Westsail probably counts against me here as well


I've seen pics of that Westsail. She's really beautiful.

Now, I'm tempted to give you rep just to spite you, but I don't want to disturb the balance of The Force.

And St. - SFC works just fine for me.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It's not a real Red Square unless it is the site of a parade of the world's largest dildos.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I kind of like the Administrator's black square: "Administrator has a disabled reputation" :laugher :laugher :laugher

Mine was more like "resurrected reputation".. it was dead for 2 years, but now IT LIVES!!


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

i think i just got rid of burtons red square


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh, man, is he going to be pissed!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

scottyt said:


> i think i just got rid of burtons red square


He's now an "unknown quantity". Yipes!!..


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

If you come here and learn something or just enjoy it - great!

As for rep power - who really cares?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Said by the man who has 5.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Just posting again to see what mine is - should be nice and measly given my brief stint here.

*Edit*: And so it is... then again, it is good to be number 1


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> The last time anyone gave ME any rep was back in 2008!
> 
> Sniff...*sniff*.. nobody loves me...


Its discrimination against the good folk of Oz, I too have been rejected since 2008......we must have done something right.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

> we must have done something right.


Damn straight - you were born Aussie


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

SimonV said:


> Its discrimination against the good folk of Oz, I too have been rejected since 2008......we must have done something right.


Well you ain't been rejected by me, Simon! (just gave you some rep) 

Us good folk of Oz must stand together against the... whatever it is we're standing against. I forgot.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

reps all round for the good people, even SD I think if everyone gives rep to SD it has to get to the point of " Oh come on , just one more waffer" BANG ......Just kidding SD,


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Well poor mr burton, does not have his red square per my puter screen! someone gave him rep! For shame, that there red square were a badge of honor......blimey some folks.........behead them idjiots! Now I meight have to give him soe rep when he deserves it! dang it! grumble grumble grumble......


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

What the hell?? 

I went and turned my back and suddenly Smack has gone and gotten all respectable. 

Ok I am only here because someone said something about free fortune cookies???


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Smack? _Respectable?_ That *can't* be right!

I'm guessing this is a ruse allowing him to walk amongst the self-important in order to more easily smack them upside the head


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

chall03 said:


> What the hell??
> 
> I went and turned my back and suddenly Smack has gone and gotten all respectable.


Nahh.. he's only sucking up to get more rep. He'll return to your normal viewing program shortly. 



chall03 said:


> Ok I am only here because someone said something about free fortune cookies???


.. now YOU, on the other hand..


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

lol 

....back in the day I found the secret to increased rep was always agreeing with Sway


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sway? Who's that??  :laugher

Hey, wow! Whadya know, I hit 5 already!! ..and *two* green squares - whatever that means. Sitting there for years with just 94 points and all of a sudden - BANG! Thanks, guys. That and 5 bucks will buy me a coffee someplace. 

It must be Christmas time.

Chall, you owe me some rep.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I just think it's an outrage that Chall has 9! What the hell does he know?

Kind of lacking on the green squares, eh chum?


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

I am playing class warfare, i only give to those who are the same or lower than me, so there


to you all high faluting 4 or higher i demand you give 50 % of your reps away when you leave sailnet ( or die what ever is sooner )


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Michael K said:


> If you come here and learn something or just enjoy it - great!
> 
> As for rep power - who really cares?


Dude, you have 5 in only 69 posts. It's taken me almost double that number to get where I am today.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

> I just think it's an outrage that Chall has 9! What the hell does he know?


The right people to suck up to?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Damn it. 
I want me some of this green box action........


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bask in my "spectacular aura" mate.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

chall03 said:


> Damn it.
> I want me some of this green box action........


You're lucky this is in the general discussions area of the thread saying things like that... see your PM


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

BentSailor said:


> You're lucky this is in the general discussions area of the thread saying things like that... see your PM


Ok.......Yeah I did walk into that didn't I!

Hey Smack, 
You know where you can spectacularly place your aura


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

All my rep power is on the _inside_..


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

This is too funny. Hell, I'll pass out some rep, too!


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> All my rep power is on the _inside_..


Not to fear. 'Tis the season of giving, and rep power is my gift.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

I will absorb your rep power by using my beard as an interlocking bio port like in avatar..


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

uh, dude, dial down the nerdray. Give us less "living in mom's basement" and more "prepping to sail off the edge", mmmmkay?


Besides, everybody knows James Cameron is a stinkpotter.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

bljones said:


> uh, dude, dial down the nerdray. Give us less "living in mom's basement" and more "prepping to sail off the edge", mmmmkay?
> 
> Besides, everybody knows James Cameron is a stinkpotter.


Well, I see your still all riled up from the politics and religion forum...

Nap time maybe?


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

James Cameron is simply a man who put Dancing with Wolves & Pocahontas in 3D... that he even got _nominated _for Best Picture with that ****** shows the lack of taste amongst the self-declared Hollywood critics.

*EDIT*: Since when is s-c-r-i-p-t a censored word?!?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

chrisncate said:


> Well, I see your still all riled up from the politics and religion forum...
> 
> Nap time maybe?


Relax, Wolowitz.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

bljones said:


> Relax, Wolowitz.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

scottyt said:


> i think i just got rid of burtons red square


Damnit. There goes my shameless status.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow this thread has taken off!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

We are sounding like a bunch of frogs....
Rep-it, rep-it, rep-it.

Which means: Why am I here??


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

BentSailor said:


> James Cameron is simply a man who put Dancing with Wolves & Pocahontas in 3D... that he even got _nominated _for Best Picture with that ****** shows the lack of taste amongst the self-declared Hollywood critics.
> 
> *EDIT*: Since when is s-c-r-i-p-t a censored word?!?


I always thought it was fern gully in 3D.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

My wife referred to it as _"Dancing with Smurfs in Ferngully"_ after seeing it the first time - so you're not alone in that assessment


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

A little more rep to go around to help cure the midwinter blues. Enjoy!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Gents et al.,

I don't go begging for rep power UNLESS I bring something new to the table, in terms of value, and have earned it..

*New Depth Sounder / Old Transducer (How To)*

Now get crackin' and get me to 13!:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Take a look at post #80 above. Michael K has 74 posts and a rep of 5. That's must be a rep for nearly every post.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Take a look at post #80 above. Michael K has 74 posts and a rep of 5. That's must be a rep for nearly every post.


Quality entries over 5 years.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Just saw this thread and realized...I think I'm on my way to being a rock star...and then it hit me!
The guys are giving me kudos for managing to actually 
sign on...err no small accomplishment for me,I might add!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hugo,

I'm repping you for your in-person sailing performance and docking ability.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Who realy cares? I just enjoy sailnet, a probable Carlsberg site.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

I hate it when I get this message:

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Maine Sail again."

Besides, everytime I read one of his stupid (tounge in cheek) posts, it cost me money because I see how I should really be doing it.

Ugggg!

Rik


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Brad, Can't hide all that time playing in the 
bathtub it shines right through! 
You really should'nt, I'm not worthy, not deserving...
"The lad doth protest too much, methinks."
Hugo


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

I had great rep until I hit a shoal and damaged my keel. Upon haul-out, my rep was zero,


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Didn't we vote to do away with rep about 4 years ago?, I'm sure we did at the same time we did away with negative rep. Here I thought it was dead and now I find that I coulda been giving it out all this time. I've got some serious work to do...


----------

